
QR Codes with Google Chart - DanielRibeiro
http://code.google.com/apis/chart/docs/gallery/qr_codes.html
======
furbearntrout
Sweet.

[https://chart.googleapis.com/chart?chs=500x500&cht=qr...](https://chart.googleapis.com/chart?chs=500x500&cht=qr&chl=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fitem%3Fid%3D2126342)

~~~
DanielRibeiro
This project also shows a bookmarklet that uses it:
<http://code.google.com/p/qrbookmarklet/>

Works pretty well.

------
csomar
Here's something built with it: <http://onlineqrlab.com> Completely JavaScript
based.

